# First Meal



## JStinson (Mar 30, 2013)

A hatching bee's first meal.


----------



## ShawnL (Apr 21, 2012)

Neat pic!


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

Sweet picture


----------



## rjmeyer (Apr 6, 2012)

Thats a wonderful picture.Thats the real reward to beekeeping in my opinion..to see nature at it finest..that which so few will ever see or even realize it happens at all. When you see things like that you never forget them.


----------

